# They Mock Me...



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Went out to dinner last night and sat down at a well lit table. I looked down at the heavily varnished table and check out what was staring back at me...










They just don't know how I despise them! Damn them! Damn them all to hell!


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Whoa! l bet that killed your appetite!
Hey what a great idea for a new TV series. Man Versus Swirls!


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Inacceptable. I hope you had your emergency polishing set with you.


----------



## Saamm93 (Nov 9, 2012)

I hope you told them!


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Doesn't look too bad. A bit of P1 and a trifoam pad.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Just concentrate on your dinner mate. :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

herbiedacious said:


> Whoa! l bet that killed your appetite!
> Hey what a great idea for a new TV series. Man Versus Swirls!


This is the story of my life! :buffer:



voon said:


> Inacceptable. I hope you had your emergency polishing set with you.


Next time mate, I will come armed! :lol:


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I know the exact feeling mate. Swirls, swirls everywhere.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Love it!!:thumb: thanks just needed a laugh like that!!:lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow looks like place matts may be needed or should have lest contact with plates lol


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm like the kid of 6th Sense, but instead of seeing dead people, I see dead paint, swirls, they are everywhere ..


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

When watching mock the week the black floor and studio lights make it look like its been used as an ice rink....:lol:

Its worse seeing all the cars on the road the same mind.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

That's nothing mate. Have you seen the aluminium tables at Restaurants, or the glass casings at Jewelers? Love your 'Vette by the way.


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

President Swirl said:


> That's nothing mate. Have you seen the aluminium tables at Restaurants, or the glass casings at Jewelers? Love your 'Vette by the way.


Don't remind me! :wall:


----------



## dekerf1996 (Sep 9, 2008)

Got this with my toilet seat currently, soon as the builder finishes I breaking out the flex


----------

